# Naruto/Warhammer



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 12, 2011)

Requested by ma good friend Mael 

i was not familiar with this subject at all until he told me about it, haha. so i think i did pretty well for my first time drawing it XD


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Horu (Apr 12, 2011)

He _so_ needs to show up to the war like that


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh now this is quite beautiful. :33

As I said before, your principal strength is your lighting and working with the daemonhammer, it's all too wonderful.  The color scheme and facial attributes for Naruto are also praiseworthy.  The only thing I picked up which I should have before and I'm sorry...is that back leg.  Looks a tad bent in an awkward angle.

All in all it's awsum sauz.  Maybe he can smash Sasuke into a pulp...finally.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

naruto showing up like that will make him the manliest character in this war


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 12, 2011)

Man the image only loads halfway 
EDIT: Oh cool! he looks like ichigo abit but the armour and the hammer is superb =]


----------



## Ayana (Apr 12, 2011)

Damn, Naruto looks manly.

Great job on the armour.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Man the image only loads halfway
> EDIT: Oh cool! he looks like ichigo abit but the armour and the hammer is superb =]



It's a demonhammer...called _Rasengan_.

Eh smashies heretics and demons and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Klammo (Apr 12, 2011)

Really awesome


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 12, 2011)

this is getting quite a positive reaction  love it XD thx guys


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Sasuke as Chaos Space Marine.


----------



## Selva (Apr 12, 2011)

It's awesome babe <3 love the Kyuubi Chakra effects you added to the hammer.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2011)

it's rare to come across an artist that can make awesome fanart (consistently) let alone someone that can create something like this

i love you
and mael
for doing this

come here
group hug


----------



## Judecious (Apr 12, 2011)

Omg Nadia you are the best.

I feel like touching myself but must resist due to being in the schools library


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> it's rare to come across an artist that can make awesome fanart (consistently) let alone someone that can create something like this
> 
> i love you
> and mael
> ...



Didn't know you enjoyed Naruto via Warhammer 40K. 



Judecious said:


> Omg Nadia you are the best.
> 
> I feel like touching myself but must resist due to being in the schools library


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2011)

i'm at home! free!
free to do what i want
i'm going to smear kyuubi chakra all over myself and dance while stroking myself to this for the following... 3 hours
then i have to go to work


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sasuke as Chaos Space Marine.



yes please


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> yes please



The standard look.


Of course he could go with Tzeentch or Slaanesh. :33


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 12, 2011)

Go with GEoM


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 12, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> it's rare to come across an artist that can make awesome fanart (consistently) let alone someone that can create something like this
> 
> i love you
> and mael
> ...



*huggles*

thank you so much Kenny 



Selva said:


> It's awesome babe <3 love the Kyuubi Chakra effects you added to the hammer.


i thought it'd be cool. Its just not naruto without Kyuubi so.. 



Judecious said:


> Omg Nadia you are the best.
> 
> I feel like touching myself but must resist due to being in the schools library



D'aw 



Kenneth said:


> i'm at home! free!
> free to do what i want
> i'm going to smear kyuubi chakra all over myself and dance while stroking myself to this for the following... 3 hours
> then i have to go to work



oh you 



Mael said:


> The standard look.
> 
> 
> Of course he could go with Tzeentch or Slaanesh. :33



i am. SO. Tempted to do this. Right. now.... but i must resist, because i need to get schoolwork done... first DX


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Go with GEoM



Naruto certainly did...as did most of the cast.

Save for the villains.  Heretics all. 



♥Nadia♥ said:


> i am. SO. Tempted to do this. Right. now.... but i must resist, because i need to get schoolwork done... first DX



DO IT!  THE DARK GODS OF CHAOS DEMAND IT!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 12, 2011)

Mael said:


> Naruto certainly did...as did most of the cast.
> 
> Save for the villains.  Heretics all.
> 
> ...




NNYYYHGAHAAHHAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
*is breaking under the pressure*

Just. A little.. Longerrrr


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 12, 2011)

give her time
god had seven days and he created an imperfect world
nadia has seven days and she delivers perfect art

which leads me to my conclusion, nadia is above a god
/worships

and so, the Cult was born


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 12, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> give her time
> god had seven days and he created an imperfect world
> nadia has seven days and she delivers perfect art
> 
> ...





i have a Cult? 

pek


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> NNYYYHGAHAAHHAAAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> *is breaking under the pressure*
> 
> Just. A little.. Longerrrr



Take your time...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2011)

I am amazed. 

This crossover really worked.  The thing I like the most is the Kyuubi shroud around Naruto's hammer, very nice touch. 

Though I gotta say that the way Naruto's face was drawn it reminds me just a bit of Ichigo's...but awesome nevertheless.


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am amazed.
> 
> This crossover really worked.  The thing I like the most is the Kyuubi shroud around Naruto's hammer, very nice touch.
> 
> Though I gotta say that the way Naruto's face was drawn it reminds me just a bit of Ichigo's...but awesome nevertheless.



This might give you better perspective:


----------



## Elias (Apr 13, 2011)

Very manly drawing.  I'm not very familiar with Warhammer, but this is a very good crossover pic. I like how you did the aura / fire (not quite sure exactly what it is), surrounding the weapon. Very nice effect.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

elias said:


> Very manly drawing.  I'm not very familiar with Warhammer, but this is a very good crossover pic. I like how you did the aura / fire (not quite sure exactly what it is), surrounding the weapon. Very nice effect.



To take a stab at it, the daemonhammer is a powerful weapon crafted mostly as anti-demon.  It crackles with arcane energy and the blessings of the Imperium of man that are anathema to demons of the Warp.  One blow from this could scatter hordes of demons back to their realm or even take down greater ones.

This is Naruto at his finest too.

Check out his implants:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Secondary Heart
> 
> Phase 1: This simplest and most self-sufficient of implants allows a Space Marine to survive his other heart being damaged or destroyed, and to survive in low oxygen environments. Not just a back-up, the secondary heart can boost the blood-flow around the Marine's body.1
> Ossmodula
> ...


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Apr 13, 2011)

Horu said:


> He _so_ needs to show up to the war like that



This.

Also, more of a Warcraft guy myself, but I'm familiar with Warhammer to a degree.  A very nice pic.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

GrandLordAtos said:


> This.
> 
> Also, more of a Warcraft guy myself, but I'm familiar with Warhammer to a degree.  A very nice pic.



Damn right he needs to show up like this.


----------



## mhgges (Apr 13, 2011)

Ino.  Sakura.  Hinata. as sisters of battle 

p.s GLORY TO CHAOS  BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD  SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE 



*Spoiler*: __ 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2011)

mhgges said:


> Ino.  Sakura.  Hinata. as sisters of battle
> 
> p.s GLORY TO CHAOS  BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD  SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE


[/QUOTE]

Sisters of Battle indeed!

Sasuke and Team Hawk can be Chaos.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Horu said:


> He _so_ needs to show up to the war like that



This... 

Awesome stuff, not a combo I would have thought about but you've done it well.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2011)

Denbob99 said:


> This...
> 
> Awesome stuff, not a combo I would have thought about but you've done it well.



Soon...kunoichi as Adepta Sororitas.

And Team Hawk as Chaos.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mael said:


> Soon...kunoichi as Adepta Sororitas.
> 
> And Team Hawk as Chaos.



Hell yes! I'm trying to think of someone that would fit in with the 40k Orks, need more Ghazhkull:


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2011)

Denbob99 said:


> Hell yes! I'm trying to think of someone that would fit in with the 40k Orks, need more Ghazhkull:



You better think large and in charge...and utterly barbaric.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

Raikage possibly? Its tough with Naruto characters, can think of a few One Piece characters that would fit the bill more


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2011)

Denbob99 said:


> Raikage possibly? Its tough with Naruto characters, can think of a few One Piece characters that would fit the bill more



Naruto is a straight Imperium/Chaos crossover.  That's about it.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 14, 2011)

You're right, I just like Orks haha


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd really like to see Konoha's Green Beast.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I'd really like to see Konoha's Green Beast.



Ha...odds are however that Lee/Gai would be best fitted for the role of Chaplain.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it should be a fact, that any work crossed with 40K, already improves itself considerably.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> I think it should be a fact, that any work crossed with 40K, already improves itself considerably.



You have great possibilities with the chars.

Shikamaru - Librarian
Sauce - Chaos Undivided
Ino - Sister of Battle Order Hospitalier
Choji - Terminator Marine
Kiba - Assault Marine
Karui/Anko - Sisters of Battle Seraphim
Temari - Inquisitor (or Acolyte)
Asuma - Dreadnought


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 15, 2011)

The Grey Knights troops already sort of look like the Samurai from Naruto (apart from the jet packs ), possibly some sort of Mifune/Grey Knight crossover?


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)

Denbob99 said:


> The Grey Knights troops already sort of look like the Samurai from Naruto (apart from the jet packs ), possibly some sort of Mifune/Grey Knight crossover?



I had thought Jiraiya as a Sternguard captain.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice one, I look forward to all of these haha.


----------



## Mael (Apr 15, 2011)

Denbob99 said:


> Nice one, I look forward to all of these haha.



I'll have to set something up with Nadia.


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'll have to set something up with Nadia.



Make it happen you two, can't throw all these awesome ideas around and let them go nowhere


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool  That is just so perfectly done!


----------



## The greatest evil (Apr 15, 2011)

Hahahaha this is very beautiful great Naruto


----------



## mhgges (Apr 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> You have great possibilities with the chars.
> 
> Shikamaru - Librarian
> Sauce - Chaos Undivided
> ...





think Kiba would make perfect space wolve


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

That is simply amazing, what a great job.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 15, 2011)

Mael said:


> You have great possibilities with the chars.
> 
> Shikamaru - Librarian
> Sauce - Chaos Undivided
> ...



Maybe Kurenai as a Farseer? Making Sasuke any sort of Space Marine makes sense though, seeing as both are obsessed over by twelve year olds.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 15, 2011)

As for the villians:

Oro: Tzeentch sorcerer
Hidan: Khorne Berzerker
Kakuzu: Plague Marine
Sasori: Emperor's Children
Kabuto: Dark Apostle


----------



## Kirin (Apr 15, 2011)

Naruto looks great... 

Amazing picture. ;3


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 16, 2011)

Im sensing a huge project coming along.... seeing as how people really seem to like this


----------



## Denbob99 (Apr 16, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> Im sensing a huge project coming along.... seeing as how people really seem to like this


Do it!


----------



## Horu (Apr 16, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> Im sensing a huge project coming along.... seeing as how people really seem to like this


That's what happens when you make the fanart of the month


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> Im sensing a huge project coming along.... seeing as how people really seem to like this



The Emperor demands it.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Maybe Kurenai as a Farseer? Making Sasuke any sort of Space Marine makes sense though, seeing as both are obsessed over by twelve year olds.



I'd rather keep it human.

Kurenai should be an Inquisitor.  She'd look great with them hats. 



Horu said:


> That's what happens when you make the fanart of the month



God damn right.  40K


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 19, 2011)

Mael said:


> I'd rather keep it human.
> 
> Kurenai should be an Inquisitor.  She'd look great with them hats.



I suppose so, that and Farseers wear too much clothing to show who they are, e.g. the Ghost Helms etc. Gai needs to be an Ork though, as he by far the best character in Naruto and Orks are by far the most powerful, noble and cultured race in 40k. 



> The Orks are the pinnacle of creation. For them, the great struggle is won. They have evolved a society which knows no stress or angst. Who are we to judge them? We Eldar who have failed, or the Humans, on the road to ruin in their turn? And why? Because we sought answers to questions that an Ork wouldn't even bother to ask! We see a culture that is strong and despise it as crude.





> The Orks plague the galaxy from the end to end with their ceaseless warring and strife. They are a race rooted so deeply in war that peace is utterly incomprehensible to them. They cannot be bargained with or bought save with weapons that they will inevitable turn against those who tried to bribe them. I pray with all my faith that some great catastrophe will annihilate them but I fear that ultimately it is they, not we, who shall rule the galaxy.





> Oomans are pink and soft, not tough and green like da Boyz. They'z all the same size too, so they'z always arguing about who's in charge, 'cos no way of telling 'cept fer badges an' ooniforms and fings. When one of them wants to lord it over the uvvers, 'e says "I'm very speshul so'z you gotta worship me", or "I know summink wot you lot don't know so yer better lissen good". Da funny fing is, arf of 'em believe it and da over arf don't, so 'e 'as to hit 'em all anyway or run fer it. Wot a lot of mukkin' about if yer asks me. An' while they'z all arguing wiv each other over who's da boss, da Orks can clobber da lot



'Umies and da uvver boyz is a bunch of stinkin' grotz compared to da ladz, youz is all weak an fick in da 'ead. You 'umies, Eldar boyz, grey boyz, spikey boyz an dem shiney boyz iz a loada squig turds as dem lot iz all muckin' abou' wiv diplomerwotsitz an' der weird Godz and da Orkz is jus' krumpin', lootin', rockin' an' killin' anyfink dat fights back!


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> I suppose so, that and Farseers wear too much clothing to show who they are, e.g. the Ghost Helms etc. Gai needs to be an Ork though, as he by far the best character in Naruto and Orks are by far the most powerful, noble and cultured race in 40k.



True, he IS the Green Beast, and green iz best.

But I still imagined him and Lee as Chaplains.



> 'Umies and da uvver boyz is a bunch of stinkin' grotz compared to da ladz, youz is all weak an fick in da 'ead. You 'umies, Eldar boyz, grey boyz, spikey boyz an dem shiney boyz iz a loada squig turds as dem lot iz all muckin' abou' wiv diplomerwotsitz an' der weird Godz and da Orkz is jus' krumpin', lootin', rockin' an' killin' anyfink dat fights back!



Yoo suuuure iz smart, boss. 

You're scaring Nadia though.


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (Apr 19, 2011)

......


----------



## Mael (Apr 19, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> ......



It's ok Nadia...he's an ork.

Just stick with the badass Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, and Sisters of Battle.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 20, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> ......


Aww come here, I'll be good to you, I promise. 


Mael said:


> It's ok Nadia...he's an ork.
> 
> Just stick with the badass Space Marines, Chaos Space Marines, and Sisters of Battle.



Imperial Guard are by far the most badass "humans".


----------



## Mael (Apr 20, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Aww come here, I'll be good to you, I promise.
> 
> Imperial Guard are by far the most badass "humans".



:33

They lack flash, boss.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 20, 2011)

Mael said:


> :33
> 
> They lack flash, boss.



You'ze a stoopid git ain't yer, dem steel ballz dey got is sum flash gubbinz as well as dem big shooty trukks, good fer lootin' as well.


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2011)

You'll see, Xy.

Naruto 40K will be the most epic wingar thing evar.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> You'll see, Xy.
> 
> Naruto 40K will be the most epic wingar thing evar.



Naruto 40K needs Dark Eldar, but that might get Nadia banned.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Naruto 40K needs Dark Eldar, but that might get Nadia banned.



DE/Slaaneshi Naruto 40K will be BH prompted.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 22, 2011)

Mael said:


> DE/Slaaneshi Naruto 40K will be BH prompted.



Lets not descend into 40K pr0nz now, we don't ever have to go down that route.


----------



## ℛei (Apr 23, 2011)

Great work  .My Naruto-kun  looks manly and badass .


----------



## Midaru (Apr 24, 2011)

Nadia!!! This is awesome!!!!! Mael must be really happy with this pek

     

*speechless


----------



## Mael (Apr 24, 2011)

Reiki said:


> Great work  .My Naruto-kun  looks manly and badass .



Such is the gar of Warhammer 40K.  Naruto finally went Adeptus Astartes.



Midaru said:


> Nadia!!! This is awesome!!!!! Mael must be really happy with this pek
> 
> 
> 
> *speechless



Such is the will of the Emperor.


----------



## Midaru (Apr 24, 2011)

Mael said:


> Such is the will of the Emperor.



Long life to the Emperor


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 24, 2011)

Mon-Keigh, your Emperor is weak and your race approaching its impending doom, for you are barbaric and little better than the Orks and just as blind to who the true enemy is. You are our puppets, ours to control and manipulate for the sake of our survival, which is a just cause is it not? What is a few million human lives lost to save a handful of Eldar lives?


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Mon-Keigh, your Emperor is weak and your race approaching its impending doom, for you are barbaric and little better than the Orks and just as blind to who the true enemy is. You are our puppets, ours to control and manipulate for the sake of our survival, which is a just cause is it not? What is a few million human lives lost to save a handful of Eldar lives?



Your race is scattered, reduced to mere drifters and scavengers. Whilst the Imperium continues to stand strong, in the face of heretics, demons, and xenos.

You seek to win your battles by having others fight for you, the Guard and the Astartes need not rely on treachery to attain victory.

The Eldar's time has long passed, and your attempts at resisting only delay the inevitable.

In time, this entire galaxy shall be purged, the Chaos heretics will be consumed by their own lust for power, the Orks and Tyranids wiped clean from existence. The Necrons will once more be the stuff of myth, the Tau crushed beneath our heels. And then at last, your kind, and the depravity of your Dark brethren will pass from this world.

For the Emperor protects us all, in life and death. His will is supreme, His cause just, and His victory inevitable.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 25, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Your race is scattered, reduced to mere drifters and scavengers. Whilst the Imperium continues to stand strong, in the face of heretics, demons, and xenos.
> 
> You seek to win your battles by having others fight for you, the Guard and the Astartes need not rely on treachery to attain victory.
> 
> ...


Your fall shall come just as ours has, your knowledge and hindsight of this galaxy is not as ours is. Your Imperium maybe vast, but you know not of the true threat of the Tyranids and The Great Enemy. 

We know your affairs better than you do yourself, the pathetic seer you worship did not heed warnings of the treachery of Horus and the strife which would engulf us, just as it engulfed the rest of the galaxy, but your arrogance deafened you to our words. Your stupidity almost destroyed the galaxy, yet you never knew how close the forces of light were to our ultimate defeat. We saw the Great Devourer and warned Iyanden, even before they had neared our galaxy.

We will have our vengence, for you are merely our tools, we can manipulate you just as one would pull the trigger on a gun, your arrogance and blindness shall be your downfall.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

Settle down kids...


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 25, 2011)

Raikage as a Space Wolf chapter master


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 25, 2011)

Chouji as a Carnifex, him being the Great Devourer and whatnot.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

rawrawraw said:


> Raikage as a Space Wolf chapter master



I like this idea...that or Salamanders.



Xyloxi said:


> Chouji as a Carnifex, him being the Great Devourer and whatnot.



Lol no.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Lol no.



What about Imperial Guard Commander/Commisar Asuma? Seeing as both aren't overpowered and have balls of steel.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> What about Imperial Guard Commander/Commisar Asuma? Seeing as both aren't overpowered and have balls of steel.



Actually...Asuma was meant to be this:


Space Marine escort to Inquisitor Kurenai, he was struck down by the Khornate Champion Hidan, but recovered by the chapter, he serves now in the fearsome sarcophagus of the dreadnought.


----------



## Elle (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow the armor is epic looking and the Kyuubi chakra effect coming out of the weapon is a great touch.  Nice job as well adding details such as the tatters in his cape and his expression is awesome and fitting as well.  Great fan art!


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> Actually...Asuma was meant to be this:
> 
> 
> Space Marine escort to Inquisitor Kurenai, he was struck down by the Khornate Champion Hidan, but recovered by the chapter, he serves now in the fearsome sarcophagus of the dreadnought.



Makes sense I suppose, but how could he smoke as an humie dread? I still think Kurenai would be better off as a Farseer, as they're all into thinking and being intelligent, unlike most humans in 40K.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Makes sense I suppose, but how could he smoke as an humie dread? I still think Kurenai would be better off as a Farseer, as they're all into thinking and being intelligent, unlike most humans in 40K.



It's a good notion don't get me wrong, but I imagined her more akin to the Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor like with the fancy Adrastia hat.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Still, I have to agree with Xyloxi. The Guard deserve some love as well. Team Cloud perhaps?


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 25, 2011)

Mael said:


> It's a good notion don't get me wrong, but I imagined her more akin to the Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor like with the fancy Adrastia hat.


I'm just not getting that idea in my head properly, the whole Farseer thing fits into genjutsu more so than being an Inquisitor. I'd see your point if she had some security and law enforcement based role, but not a teacher and squad leader who specialises in manipulation/distortation.


Kagekatsu said:


> Still, I have to agree with Xyloxi. The Guard deserve some love as well. Team Cloud perhaps?



That and a Dreadnaught couldn't look like Asuma as I doubt you could have a smoking Dreadnaught.


----------



## Mael (Apr 25, 2011)

No xenos...period.

If this was One Piece, we'd have more xeno-looking examples.

Kurenai is an IQ of the Ordo Malleus or Hereticus.  Asuma is a dreadnought, brought from mortal wounds by Astartes technology.  Karui is already a Seraphim and Samui a Sister Superior.  Choji = Terminator, Shikamaru = Librarian, Ino = Order Hospitaller or Chamber Militant, Sakura = Canonness, Tsunade = Abbess, Jiraiya = Grey Knight, Naruto = Brother-Captain, Sasuke = Chaos Lord, Hidan = Khornate Dread/Berzerker, Juugo = Khorne Berzerker, Suigetsu = Either Tzeentchian/Nurglish Marine, Zetsu = Plague Marine, Orochimaru = Slaaneshi Marine, Iruka = 1st Company Captain, Kakashi = Chapter Master.

The Guard?  I dunno maybe the older folks or Raikage/Minato as a Governor-Militant.

This is grimdark, not cute.


----------



## Mael (May 3, 2011)

Thought about that Chaos Sasuke Marine yet, Nadia? :33


----------



## olehoncho (May 3, 2011)

Is it the armor or the glowing warhammer that makes Naruto so manly in this?

Eh, who cares?  Fantastic work


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 3, 2011)

Oh my god ! thats awesome man ! i would rep you if i could but unfortunatly i have exhausted all the points i can give.

Also the only think that i would correct is the shoulders/hands they look kinda small,also making a bigger head would also be cool.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 3, 2011)

i love it so much! 

the colors and the shading are wonderfully done as well as the armour.
love how you used the kyuubi chakara for his hammer ,or maybe that's just me? 
either way great job and keep up the good work!


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (May 4, 2011)

Mael said:


> Thought about that Chaos Sasuke Marine yet, Nadia? :33



'course i have :3

im gonna get some other requests out of the way first XD


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (May 4, 2011)

Heres a close up of the face, just cuz i klnow its hard to see the detail in the photo on the first page :3


----------



## Mael (May 4, 2011)

♥Nadia♥ said:


> 'course i have :3
> 
> im gonna get some other requests out of the way first XD



I have PLENTY of resources for the Dark Gods. 

I say Chaos Undivided though...sorta like Huron Blackheart. pek





♥Nadia♥ said:


> Heres a close up of the face, just cuz i klnow its hard to see the detail in the photo on the first page :3



Beautiful. pek


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

This'll work for you too, for Sauce, Nadia.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2011)

Shameless bump and...

In case you needed more for Sasuke, Nadia:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to neg...for the sole reason of sullying the name of Chaos by making Sasuke a Wondrous Champion of Chaos.

Not cool man. Not...cool.


----------



## olehoncho (Jun 24, 2011)

I dunno.  I think Sasuke would fit with a Tau aesthetic actually.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2011)

Law said:


> I want to neg...for the sole reason of sullying the name of Chaos by making Sasuke a Wondrous Champion of Chaos.
> 
> Not cool man. Not...cool.



I could make him a grot. 

It's playing equivalents, mang.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

Sasuke = Dark Eldar.

Emo, brooding, whiny, hell-bent, quick on feet, sword-play finesse...

Leave Chaos alone


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome job!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Sasuke = Dark Eldar.
> 
> Emo, brooding, whiny, hell-bent, quick on feet, sword-play finesse...
> 
> Leave Chaos alone



Sauce can be Slaanesh.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 24, 2011)

Kagekatsu said:


> Sauce can be Slaanesh.



Fuck no. 

If anything, Nurgle - because he's such a stinky, shitty character.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Jun 24, 2011)

That's pure awesomeness, seriously.


----------



## Mael (Jun 24, 2011)

Law said:


> Fuck no.
> 
> If anything, Nurgle - because he's such a stinky, shitty character.



He's not smart enough to be Tzeentch.

If anything you could do it like this:

Suigetsu - Nurgle (since he likes living things and is nigh invincible with that water shit but replace that with Nurglish plague)
Karin - Slaanesh or Tzeentch (woman or because she's sort of smart)
Juugo - Khorne babeh. 
Sauce - Emo DE or just Abbaderp Uchiha of Undivided

My whole notion was all of them retaining their humanity...except maybe Gai, cuz green iz best.


----------

